# Ancient Roman Marble Reliefs Recovered



## j d worthington (Jan 25, 2007)

From the cache of some grave robbers:

Ancient Roman marble reliefs recovered - Yahoo! News



> ROME - Italian police have unearthed the hidden cache of a group of grave robbers, recovering ancient Roman marble reliefs depicting stunningly lifelike gladiators locked in mortal combat, officials said Wednesday.
> 
> The 12 panels were found buried in the garden of a private home near Fiano Romano, some 25 miles north of Rome, and officials hailed the find as a major archaeological discovery and a blow to the illegal antiquities market.
> 
> ...


 
The story is titled "Ancient Roman marble reliefs recovered", is through AP, by Ariel David, and is datelined Wed., Jan. 24, 2007.


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Jan 25, 2007)

My you have been digging up some rare treasures for us lately, haven't you J.D.?


----------



## Angeline (Jan 25, 2007)

Interesting, thanks for sharing this and the others as well, I enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## The Ace (Jan 25, 2007)

Sheesh, it's bad enough that Eastern Europeans are flogging this stuff to private collectors in the West, but in Italy itself ?  These priceless items belong to the whole of humanity and should either remain undisturbed, or be put into museums where they can be cared for, studied and admired.  I hope the judge throws the book at them.


----------



## Talysia (Jan 25, 2007)

It's good that these things have been recovered.  Now maybe they can go on display for everyone to see, as they should be.  I hate the idea of people plundering tombs and suchlike simply to sell what they find on the black market.


----------

